# Anyone Found a Donor Online?



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Currently searching for a donor and dipping my toe into the online waters. Have emailed a few potential donors.

I wondered if anyone has ever had any success through online donors? What questions should I be asking? How lonf did the process take for you? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

hi there
we have found our donor online.
Have been chatting for about 8 weeks and are finally going to meet him for a chat this week....very excited.
we used prideangel
good luck in your search


----------



## Butterfly_wings (Jul 9, 2011)

Laura this is completely off topic but just clicked onto your blog and it's private, is that intentional? Just curious! We too have just started a blog, it's currently about our wedding plans but will be moved onto baby's following the civil partnership new year.

Www.2bridesto2mummies.blogspot.com xx


/links


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Ah yeah, I put it private as things stopped for a while and I just didn't have anything to update it with. Am going to make it public again now that we're looking for a donor again...

Sent so many emails and nothing back yet :-( This makes me sad :-(


----------



## router (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, l've been there done that! l went through free-sperm-donations.com l met a couple of different guys l e-mailed them first then met them at hotel e-mail me if you wish to know more, you must be carefull though ladies, when you plan to meet them! The site does give advice, it  did'nt work for me cos l've found out l have other problems but l can say l tried that path!


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey,

I've registered at Pride Angel and sent a few emails, but I also found http://forums.tadpoletown.com/ and www.pollentree.com . I've heard stuff back from both the two last sites, which is interesting. Just finding out a little more about potential donors at the moment - scary times!

Router - I think it's really important to be safe when meeting someone. Would always bring DP with me  Sorry it didn't work out for you but I hope whatever route you take next works beautifully

xx

/links


----------

